

Successful Entrepreneurs Don't Have An Exit Strategy - kt9
http://www.forbes.com/sites/groupthink/2012/06/18/successful-entrepreneurs-dont-have-an-exit-strategy/

======
kt9
IMHO the best quote in the article was this:

"The cold hard truth is that the desire for money (i.e. an “exit”) is simply
not enough to get you through all the hell that growing a successful company
will put you through. You have to believe in your product, believe that you
are doing something better than everyone else and believe that you’re the
right person to take the company there. If you start following other people’s
advice, you will never keep yourself in the race, let alone win it."

